# dual moni.



## Lykon (8. April 2002)

also hab folgendes prob, ich hab meine agp karte und eine pci karte drin, die agp karte läuft auch problem los nur die 2te pci karte net, win xp meint das gerät könnte net gesartet werden. wenn ich im bios nun umstelle das der zuerst die pci karte nehmen soll, komm ich genau bis dahion wo der anzeigt das win xp geladen wird, nicht weiter 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen

P.S.: Kommt mir nicht mit der Suchfunktion, da find ich nix über das prob, aber ich lasse mich gerne belehren


----------



## DjDee (9. April 2002)

hatten wir schonmal aber egal. 

du hast bestimmt auch ne sis karte. bei mir war der gleiche fehler. einfach beim lade_screen stehengeblieben und dann wars das. ich hab mir einfach den neuesten treiber besorgt, installiert und schon ging alles so wie es soll.


----------



## Lykon (9. April 2002)

hmmm echt? naja dann sorry

ich hab schon den neusten treiebr, aber ich teste weiter 

P.S.: Ist ne ATI Rage 2  und ein nForce Chip  keien SiS


----------



## NIC140903 (9. April 2002)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=10908

guck hier ma, ob du was brauchbares findes


----------

